# merma de producto



## vramirez

Field and topic:
how do I say "merma de producto" in english?
---------------------

Sample sentence:
se presentó una merma de producto en la caja


----------



## moira

merma

En el sector donde trabajo, merma se traduce como *wastage * o *waste*.


----------



## vramirez

me refiero especificamente a mermas de productos dentro de las cajas, que llegue con un faltante en caja sellada o algo así


----------



## moira

En ese caso, quizás emplearía el término loss. 

Saludos.


----------



## ILT

Envío faltante es missing item, quizás te sirva.

Saludos


----------



## Claribel Mateo

En mi area usamos el termino "Shrinkage"


----------



## eabad

Hola a todos,

para que nos podamos entender mejor seria conveniente decir el area en la que trabajamos. Yo estoy en la "alimentación" y para mi la merma es la cantidad de producto que perdemos al fabricarlo. ¿Como se puede traducir esta merma?  SHRINKAGE OR WASTAGE OR WASTE.
 
gracias


----------



## Eugin

eabad said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> para que nos podamos entender mejor seria conveniente decir el area en la que trabajamos. Yo estoy en la "alimentación" y para mi la merma es la cantidad de producto que perdemos al fabricarlo. ¿Como se puede traducir esta merma? SHRINKAGE OR WASTAGE OR WASTE.
> 
> gracias


 
¡Hola eabad!!
Qué bueno que hiciste esta pregunta, ya que yo trabajo en un laboratorio de productos farmacéuticos y muchas veces debo traducir "merma" en el contexto de lo que queda al elaborar un remedio y no sé cómo traducirlo correctamente. 
"Shrinkage" no me convence para nada.
"Waste" podría ser, pero tampoco.....
¿y qué te parece: "*leftovers of the manufacturing process*"?? Sé que no queda muy técnico, pero es que no se me ocurre otra posibilidad....

Ojalá vengan a ayudarnos personas expertas en este tema.
Saludos


----------



## begoña fernandez

vramirez said:


> Field and topic:
> how do I say "merma de producto" in english?
> ---------------------
> 
> Sample sentence:
> se presentó una merma de producto en la caja


 
Hola vramirez.:

lo he encontrado como product shrinkage in the box/tin

saludos 
BF


----------



## rholt

Shrinkage is the precise term. 
Shrinkage refers to the effect of damage to finished goods or products, 
it makes the inventory shrink.


----------



## cirrus

Shrinkage is used also a euphemism for theft, in particular by employees or people involved in transporting the things.


----------



## aparejador

También se puede decir, en este caso,
The box had items that were short-shipped.
o, We were shorted...
Posiblemente, There was shortage.


----------



## spn300mike

vramirez said:


> me refiero especificamente a mermas de productos dentro de las cajas, que llegue con un faltante en caja sellada o algo así



Si te refieres a la porción del producto que llega rota por el transporte y por consiguiente no puede venderse: existe la expresión “BREAKAGE”, en inglés.


----------



## yodelling

Just a note, since shrinkage refers so strongly to theft and loss of profit, maybe you could refer to it in stock or a stock adjustment as increase/decrease, over/under, up/down etc.  Does anyone know if these terms are viable?


----------



## Patroclon

Estimados:
Aquí mi aporte. En algunas empresas se ha utilizado el término "scrap" para la merma de las materias primas y material de empaque, en otras he escuchado el término "waste". Saludos!


----------



## Lingus

would deterioration fit the bill in this case?


----------



## Prima Facie

En el sector en el que yo trabajo lo llamamos "loss".


----------

